# Been Away Too Long! Oldies Remember Me!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Been 4 months since I have checked in...Sort of stepped away during the changes...and then lost my log-in...

Anyone still here that remember Ollie & Austin's Mom aka Catherine??? Would love to hear from you!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there! Welcome back!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, Catherine, good to have you back! How's everything going with Ollie & Austin?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great to have you back. We need updates and new pictures of your boys


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Catherine! I certainly remember you......:kiss:

Hope you are well-


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

_CATHERINE,

Welcome back!!  So happy to see you back again, I do agree we have to now have some updated pictures of Ollie & Austin._:becky:

How are you? I hope all has been well with you and your family :hug: :kiss:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you back with us. You'll find a lot of the old crowd and some wonderful new people caring and sharing here. I'm with the contingent that wants updated photos.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey there stranger, so glad to see you back.  There is still some of us old timers around. Please post pictures, I would love to see your boys again. Hope all is good in your world.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Catherine, welcome back. :wave:

It's good to have you back on the forum. How are the boys???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Catherine!! :kiss:

Welcome back and please tell us how you and your lil' furmops have been doing ?? 

Glad to see you!
Kara


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

4 months is not that long in Hav years!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine! Of course you're remembered. I've been away for a long time, too. I left when my mom became ill in early Sept. This is my 1st post since then. 

Glad to know you all "held the fort" while we were gone


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good to have you back, Leslie! You've also been missed!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Leslie, good to see you. You have been missed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Miss you, too, Leslie! I know you've been busy with all of what has been going on in life, lately. Glad to see you posting :whoo: You and Catherine's words of wisdom and encouragement have been missed :kiss:

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Leslie, it's good to have you back on boards. It's so nice to see old familiar faces. )


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Catherine ! ))))


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Catherine,
I've been away too. I took a break after the split off happened. I've been too busy to be on the forums much since then. I do remember you, in fact, I'm trying to get in touch with you. Check your email!! 

I hope you, Ollie and Austin are doing well.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to see you again Leslie, I would love to see pictures of your little girl.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good to hear from you, too, Susan! How are your babies?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, Catherine and Leslie. Welcome back. 

Catherine, of course we remember you, and the newbies will get to know you and your beautiful pups. We need updated pictures.

Leslie, glad to see you back too. Tori pics please.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Catherine, Susan, and Leslie - maybe you could post in the new thread "Introduce yourself Part 2". A lot of us have done that to tell a little about ourselves for all the newbies!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey old timers! I've been jumping back in a little too! Good to see ya'll!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I'm Suzi, Its nice that you guys came back!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am feeling very nostalgic......

Soooo great to hear from all....

guess why they are called addictions!


Pix soon - end of year at work.....BUSY!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We will hold you to the pictures


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

*Hey Catherine and Leslie ..... Welcome Back!!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I knew I could count on a warm "welcome back" from you all :hug:

Kathie~ I did read through the new "Introduce Yourself" thread. Great idea Linda had to start it :thumb: I promise to post there soon. As for new hoto: of Tori I'll be sure to include a few when I post there.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone~~ is this a reunion of all the old Forum members?? eace: Hi Catherine & thanks for starting this thread. Of course I remember you & your sweeties. I haven't been on in ages, either. My husband was very ill last year & I had no time/energy , but luckily he's fully recovered. Anyway, what was the big change in the Forum or "split"? Did Melissa leave?
 Maybe someone can explain to me in just a few words. 

Biscuit & Heath are wonderful (though Heath has developed leash aggression & a Napoleon complex toward large dogs) and continue to provide so much joy and amusement. Happy 2011 & love to all, amy


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Leslie, Susan, and Amy how wonderful to have you guys back with us :hug: :kiss: :hug:. I love seeing all the old faces coming back, along with so many new great faces 

I look forward to seeing updated pics of your babies, an I hope this year will be a great year for you.

Best,


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Hi Everyone~~ is this a reunion of all the old Forum members?? eace: Hi Catherine & thanks for starting this thread. Of course I remember you & your sweeties. I haven't been on in ages, either. My husband was very ill last year & I had no time/energy , but luckily he's fully recovered. Anyway, what was the big change in the Forum or "split"? Did Melissa leave?
> Maybe someone can explain to me in just a few words.
> 
> Biscuit & Heath are wonderful (though Heath has developed leash aggression & a Napoleon complex toward large dogs) and continue to provide so much joy and amusement. Happy 2011 & love to all, amy


Amy!! :grouphug: Miss you and your furballs of fun and frolic! I'm sorry to hear about your husband, Its great that he's fully recovered. In just a few words, Yes, Melissa sold the forum, (although, she's still a member) some people left, some people didn't, some people took a few week/month hiatus, but the world keeps on turning and churning and the forum has grown a whole lot over the last few years. 
:kiss:
Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Catherine, Amy, and Leslie. I do not think I have posted in over a year. I have been working on my Masters but today I am procrastinating. Brutus just turned 4 and Roxie will be 4 in March!

Cheryl


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

This does look like "old home week" LOL So good to hear from all of you and hope you will stick around. You were missed!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome back! It's good to read and recognize old friends. (((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I find it heart warming a bit "special" that a few oldies all checked in within a week or so!!!!

Guess we just heard our friends calling!!! eace:

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Leslie....Austin sends kisses to his sister! and of course both Ollie and Austin and I send out love to those we know and to those we have yet to meet!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love that first photo - so cute!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheryl! You too! It is weird that we are all here at the same time. An omen?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I remember many of you too, although I haven't been here quite a year yet - WELCOME BACK! 
Carole, you have a new name in your signature? Richie? That has to be way too much cuteness in one house with four fur kids!
Leslie, I remember Tori, the lizard hunter? 
Catherine, I remember Ollie and Austin - love the first picture with the legs draped over, but I don't remember which one is Ollie and which one is Austin?
And, Max & Cooper (can't tell them apart either - Ha!), and Heath and Biscuit!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Linda! Yes, that is Richie. He's almost 11 months now. WAYYYYYYY too many dogs, but I just couldn't help it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Carole, my all-time favorite thread was your trip to your son's house in DC (?), I think. I know it was a harrowing experience but the way you described it was hilarious and kept us all entertained for weeks!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well look at this! It's a HF family reunion! arty:

Susan, Amy and Cheryl it's so good to hear from you. :grouphug: Glad to know you and all your pups are doing well. 

Cheryl~ How big is Roxie now? How's her health?

Catherine~ Tori sends ear lickies back to her brother. I love that snuggling pic of the boys, precious!

Yes, Linda, Tori is still taking her job as lizard hunter very seriously. If the sun is shining she wants outside to hunt. I was appreciative for all the rain we had last month, since neither lizards nor Tori really like to be out in it :rain:

Carole was here last month and brought Lulu and Richie. Can I tell you what a beautiful (handsome?) little sweetheart Richie is? I love him. He reminds me so much of his mother. Unfortunately, Tori wasn't quite so taken with him. Poor guy just wanted to play and she kept grumbling at him trying to make him stop. Guess she's just not that "into" puppy play. On the other hand, she and Lulu are fast friends. Must be a girl thing


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Carole, my all-time favorite thread was your trip to your son's house in DC (?), I think. I know it was a harrowing experience but the way you described it was hilarious and kept us all entertained for weeks!!!


HAHAHAHA! That was my trip from hell Kathie. I will never forget that horrible experience.
xxoox


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, that was a hilarious story, though I suspect more so in the telling than the living.
BTW, can someone tell me how many dogs is too many?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I seemed to miss that question on my test Geri, LOLOLOL.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Leslie. Roxie has topped out at a whopping 8#! She is full of love and energy. We will be going to the Vet's soon for routine blood work. I'll keep you posted.


----------

